
Probability Theory: The Logic of Science [pdf] - Xcelerate
http://bayes.wustl.edu/etj/prob/book.pdf
======
throwaway000002
Fascinating. Had a read of the first chapter, so far I love the exposition.

Thanks for sharing.

